# January Vegetable Gardening Book Giveaway Winners



## MayneKitty (Jul 18, 2012)

I want to thank you for the Square Foot Gardening book. Now if I can convince my husband to use the techniques, we wouldn't have to till another plot out back. Thanks again.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

You are very welcome! Maybe your husband will come around by Spring


----------

